# Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen



## TheSlayedGuardian (23. April 2011)

*Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Hallo! Ist es möglich, den Ton von meiner Nvidia GTX580 per DVI Anschluss der Grafikkarte an den HDMI Anschluss des Fernsehers zu übertragen? Ich nutze derzeit ein Mini-HDMI auf HDMI Kabel, welches leider viel zu kurz ist und auch keins mit 20 metern länge im Internet gefunden hab.
Spielt die Länge des Kabels eine Rolle? Ich benötige nämlich schon ein 20 Meter Kabel (einmal ums ganze Zimmer rum^^) um den Fernseher erreichen zu können. Aber der Ton sollte schon synchron ankommen 
Würde dieses Kabel hier funktionieren?
Diverse HDMI/DVI Kabel 20m | Geizhals.at Deutschland (HDMI / DVI-D Kabel- 19 pol. HDMI-Stecker auf 18+1 pol. DVI-D Stecker)


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Also so einfach geht das nicht, DVI kann kein Ton übertragen, wenn dann bräuchtest du nen kabel und dem Digital Ton einzuspeisen ins HDMI kabel, aber die Graka hat doch nen HDMI ausgang, warum nuzt du nicht den ?


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (23. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Die Grafikkarte hat wie gesagt nur "Mini-HDMI" und ich habe kein 20 Meter langes Mini-Hdmi auf HDMI KAbel irgendwo gefunden...


----------



## Lee (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Wie wäre es mit so etwas hier 
HDMI-Adapter HDMI A-Buchse auf HDMI-C-mini-Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und im Anschluss benutzt du ein ganz normales HDMI Kabel? Den Adapter gibt es sicher auch billiger, sollte nur ein Beispiel sein.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Ach ja, keine schlechte Idee  Hoffe das geht dann auch mit Ton


----------



## NCphalon (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Bei meiner Karte war sogar so en Adapter dabei. Aber ich meine, dass zumindest bei ATI Karten der Ton auch irgendwie durch den DVI Anschluss gedrückt wurde, warum sollte sonst en Audiogerät auf der Karte sein, wenn die sonst keinen Anschluss hat über den Audio geht?


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Ja hatte auch sowas gehört, das es bei Ati Karten geht, aber zu Nvidia Karten hab ich diesbezüglich nix gefunden.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Ton per DVI? Das erste mal das ich das lese. Beweise bitte


----------



## NCphalon (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

Habs nochnie probiert aber bei meiner HD4850 war en DVI zu HDMI Adapter dabei und auf der Karte gabs so ne Art HD Audio Gerät. Und dieser HDMI Ausgang per Adapter wäre der einzige, der für Ton in Frage käme, sonst war da nur en S-Video out un da geht ganz bestimmt kein Ton drüber.

Edit: Hier haste deinen Beweis:



			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVI#DVI-I schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Es ist sogar möglich durch den „Missbrauch“ nicht dafür vorgesehener Pins, zusätzlich digitale Audiodaten über den DVI-I-Anschluss zu übertragen, wie das beispielsweise bei den Dreambox-Modellen 800/8000 der Fall ist, die keinen HDMI-Anschluss sondern nur einen DVI-Anschluss haben. Diese Betriebsart wird vom DVI-Standard nicht vorgesehen und das Ergebnis ist kein DVI-konformes Signal.


----------



## X Broster (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ton per DVI-HDMI Kabel an TV übertragen*

1.Ja, DVI kann Ton übertragen, aber nur bei AMD. Deine GeForce kann das nicht.
2.Wie oben erwähnt, erst ein Adapter von mini HDMI auf HDMI, dann ein Kabel. 20m sind kein Pappenstil, war ja froh dass mein 8€ 10m HDMI Kabel fehlerfrei funktioniert, und dazu bei dir der Adapter, oh wei...
Schau evtl nach einem HDMI Flachbandkabel, das ließe sich unter dem Teppich gut verlegen. Ansonsten ausprobieren.
Viel Glück.


----------

